# Anxiety nervousness and IBS-D ....



## Yzingerr (Jul 5, 2002)

I suffer from IBS-D and anxiety nervousness. For example when sitting in traffic with no where to go (both literally and figuratively), I start getting almost (well maybe not even almost.. it probably is) a panic attack. I get really uncomfortable and my heart rate goes up. I feel trapped (know i know what claustrophobics feel like) and there are two solutions that work. One solution is taking a "hit" of marijuana (not getting loaded or stoned.. just a hit or two), and the pain will subside when the marijuana kicks in (usually a few minutes). Solution two is to get the hell out of the situation (in some cases i find myself running lights, or hopping curbs to avoid these situations..its that bad!). My question is this, those of you out there that experience my "nervous panic anxiety", how do you cope/relate, and what do you do to avoid/calm yourself when it does happen? I have read a few other posts where people explain these same symptoms so i know i am not alone!IBS


----------



## Yzingerr (Jul 5, 2002)

P.s. This is ruining my life in more ways than one. For example, I havent raced a single MX race this year, because my IBS has been so bad that i cant wait in line to sign up, get numbers, and then sit at the starting line for 20 minutes. I HATE IBS! It really bothers me that just two years ago it wasnt this bad, and i still could race. Now it has gotten worse and I can no longer race! Its the fear of not being able to get to the bathroom that stops me! On top of it all I have to lie to my friend when they ask "are you going to race this weekend", and tell them i am busy or some other stupid lie. Really, am I so busy that i cant make it to atleast one race out of 25? HELP!What calms you down enough where you dont panic?


----------

